# Nor Cal riders take note!!



## norton55 (Jan 10, 2006)

this was posted on mtbr: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=355584


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

My name is Johnny, I am the General Manager of Mark and Monicas in Granite Bay


----------



## b987654 (Aug 18, 2005)

http://shopper2.123city.net/WebAdPro.asp?Phone=916-771-7110


----------



## b987654 (Aug 18, 2005)

above link is the place the so called crazy man works.. i'm not a MTB member


----------



## velocipede (Feb 10, 2005)

thien said:


> My name is Johnny, I am the General Manager of Mark and Monicas in Granite Bay


Let me get this straight... that's Johnny, General Manager of Mark and Monica's in Granite Bay?

Seems like Johnny the General Manager of Mark and Monica's has some anger/ drinking issues!


----------

